# cell phones



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

What phone do you use smart of flip phone, and how old are you? Any cool plumbing apps besides this forum on your phone?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm 38 and I carry a iPhone and a Casio Rugby. The iPhone is for ****,apps and photos and pretty much stays in the truck.

I carry the rugby everywhere.

As far as apps the is a stemfinder app that is pretty good I have and a concrete and aggregate calculator.

There is a thread somewhere on the stem finder app.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

1) *Droid Razr Smartphone*
2) *51 yrs young*
3) *There are no good apps for service plumbers that I've found*......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Iphone5
167 yrs old ( but I look good !) 
Apps, with ipad, invoices2go, square CC reader,ICalander,etc.

All sync together making my life more calm


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/buster-nutty-plumber-funny/id616918624?mt=8


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

30. iPhone 5, Invoice2go, NearbyNow, and google maps.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I am 21. Personal phone is an iPhone which is a few years old. I don't take it on site. My company supplies us with sonim xp5560. They are supposedly indestructible, I bet I could still break it though...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm 34 and I have a Droid Razor Maxx. I freaking love this phone. I have had it for almost 2 years now and it is my first smart phone. 

The Stem Finder App is good for service plumbers. There's no app for it on Droid yet but the mobile site works great. I take lots of photos of jobs. I use the calendar app a lot to remind me to call customers for parts or for inspections, etc. Basically, I no longer have to try and remember everything or find the scrap of paper I wrote my note on. I find new uses for my smart phone all the time. 

This forum has been a wealth of knowledge and help since joining last year and I love having it at my fingertips as a resource.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I phone 4s. Rugby work fone. 35 

Get I books. It's an app
Put code books data info fitting books in it


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> 30. iPhone 5, Invoice2go, NearbyNow, and google maps.


I love invoice2go.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

age 22 / iphone 5s


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I flipped from flip phone to iPhone since I started accepting credit cards


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been using smart phones for 5 years. Task manager, calender, are a big help and are standard apps. Easy Note is a great free app to get. It lets you do list style notes that you can check off each completed task on the list.

My current phone is a HTC One, and I am 44.

My father always had the basic brick or flip phone till a few weeks ago. We got him a Samsung S4 mini. It's has the same width and height as the iPhone 4s but is half as thick. He will be 71 in a month.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

26 years old, samsung gs3 , pretty dam good smart phone but its a love/hate relationship.only good apps I use is the bradford white and a.o. smith warranty scan apps, winnelson app, and the built in flashlight.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> 26 years old, samsung gs3 , pretty dam good smart phone but its a love/hate relationship.only good apps I use is the bradford white and a.o. smith warranty scan apps, winnelson app, and the built in flashlight.


That makes me feel not quite so bad for ignoring apps.

I only use the flashlight, calculator, alarm clock, and PZ apps.

Oddly enough, the main reason I have a cell phone is to receive and make phone calls.

All these apps remind me of the late 70's and early 80's Casio watches that seemed to do everything but keep time.


----------

